
Ask HN: Learn operating systems fundamentals - aportnoy
What is the best way to learn the fundamentals of operating systems, with a focus on UNIX&#x2F;Linux? I am a recent graduate in mathematics and I&#x27;ve taken basic CS courses but stopped short of taking OS&#x2F;Compilers.<p>Not looking for a 600+ page tome, a book in the 200-300 page range or a lecture series would be optimal.
======
hackermailman
This is a good lecture series
[https://scs.hosted.panopto.com/Panopto/Pages/Sessions/List.a...](https://scs.hosted.panopto.com/Panopto/Pages/Sessions/List.aspx#folderID=%22b96d90ae-9871-4fae-91e2-b1627b43e25e%22&maxResults=50)

It's CMU's 15-213 class:
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~213/schedule.html](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~213/schedule.html)

There's also a book for it, CS:App
[http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/](http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/) which is a 600+ page tome
filled with exercises, and the student site has all the labs that the class
does like Attack/Malloc lab. The lectures are self contained enough you can do
most of the labs without the assigned text but I'm glad I bought the text
anyway. It's the perfect course in that you dive into x86-64 computer systems
fundamentals just enough from a programmer's perspective on how to write cache
friendly code, what C code looks like in assembly, how the linker/compiler
works, how virtual memory works, how OS signals work, ect., but you don't go
heavy into OS implementation details like you would reading an Andrew S.
Tanenbaum book.

~~~
aportnoy
Thank you, your description sounds like what I'm looking for.

